# Intonation for Drop-C tuning



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

I have my Ibanez SZ520QM Vintage Cherry in Drop-C tuning. After checking the intonation, I've noticed that I can't get the "sled" for the low E string far enough back to get the pitch proper when the 12th is fretted. The pitch is still sharp at full adjustment. You can only tighten it so far then it stops. I don't want to force it.

I've owned the guitar since new. NEVER been dropped or abused. Has brand new Ernie Ball Skinny Top Heavy Bottom strings(10-52). I run these strings on all of my SZ's and they are intonated perfectly, as well as every other string on this guitar other than the low E. 

Any help/thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

-SZ Addicted


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know what kind of bridge your guitar has but I've come across the same problem with my PRS' and my Strat. Graph tech sells graphite saddles that are easy to file down to allow move further back. If it's a stoptail type, there might be a little screw that will allow you to move the whole side of the bridge back. 

J


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks like he has one of these-
http://ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=SZ520QM
tunamitic style bridge, but with a string through - and strat type saddles-

can you lower the action on the e string, that can help, or if you have files or a rotary tool you can thin out the saddle to get it closer-
also, how far out is it? sometimes intonation, especially in a drop tuning, will be less noticable to the ear-id get it as close as i can and try it- might not really be a factor- also check the action at your nut- if that slot is too hgh or low your intonatin may be messed up.
and as paul said, a heavier string there may help too. it may also thicken your drop c sound- that could be nice...


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think the bridge is a "Gibraltar 3". Another mm or so would probably do it but then again, I'd be at the extreme. I'd kinda like to find a setup so that once it's intonated, I still have some adjustability both ways.

I have been using these Ernie Ball strings ever since I started collecting SZs. The action is pretty low. Once I have a guitar "setup" for a certain tuning, it never changes from that tuning. If I desire a different tuning, it just means I can go buy another guitar . I think I will try the larger gauge string. I like the "deeper tone" benefit too. If I come up with any other ideas, I'll run it by you guys 

-SZ Addicted


----------

